

Implementing map / reduce functions using PHP 5.3's lambdas - KrisJordan
http://www.recessframework.org/page/map-reduce-anonymous-functions-lambdas-php

======
jrockway
And they say Perl is executable line noise...

~~~
DanHulton
What? If anything, people have criticized PHP on being too verbose, and this
article tends to continue in that trend.

Still, I loved it. It took a second to "get" what he was doing with all that
recursion, and then I fell even more in love it it. I can't wait to start
mucking about with all that stuff.

